# Whose



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bună ziua.
The genitival article is something I'm still learning, but my question is if the forms "al cui, a cui, ai cui, ale cui" equals the Italian forms _il cui, la cui, i cui, le cui_ since both are the English translation of "whose".

I have this doubt because it seems that in Romanian this forms are used with a question mark (obviously as a question "whose?").


----------



## Kraus

Salut! I think the correct translation of "al cui, a cui, ai cui, ale cui" in Italian is "di chi" (indeclinable), that in turn is the translation of "whose":

"Ale cui sunt strazile?" "Di chi sono le strade?"
"Ai cui sunt banii" "Di chi sono i soldi?"
And so on...


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

But...
Isn't "di chi" translated as _of which_?
>Di chi io parlo (De quien yo hablo)
I guess what I'm trying to say is how would you say the Spanish "cuyo" which derives from the genitive form of QUI "cuius" (Latin) in Romanian?.
Spanish: Cuya casa es blanca.
English: Whose house is white.
Rumanian: ___ casă este alb. (I'm only guessing, any advice would help me)


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Rumanian: ___ casă este alb. (I'm only guessing, any advice would help me)



Romanian: A cui casă este albă?


----------



## jazyk

I think you mean:

Aquí vive el hombre cuya hija es mi alumna.
Aici locuieşte bărbatul a cărui fiică este studenta mea.

In Romanian you have the words al (m.sg.)/a (f.sg.)/ai (m.pl.)/ale (f.pl) combined with cărui (m.sg.), cărei (f.sg) and căror (pl.). Al and variations agree with the thing possessed, cărui and variations agree with the possessor.

In my example, a agrees with the possessed (fiică, feminine) and cărui agrees with the possessor (bărbat, masculine).

Jazyk


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Aquí vive el hombre cuya hija es mi alumna.
> Aici locuieşte bărbatul a cărui fiică este studenta mea.


Yes, that's what I was looking for . So if I understood correctly, to say "Here is the dog whose name is Rex" it would be...

Aici este câinele al cărui nume este Rex.
Aquí está el perro cuyo nombre es Rex.

"Al" agrees with the possesed _nume_ (which is Neuter, but in the plural it would agree as if feminine, right?) and "cărui" agrees with the dog (male).


----------



## jazyk

Cred că exemplul tău este perfect. 

Jazyk


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Muito obrigado. Sua ajuda ajudou-me bastante . (Creio que em português "cujo" é quase como em espanhol.)


----------

